# trailer park (price)



## aus316 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi was curious what fee would/should be 4 a 5 row trailer park plowing/salting 2 inch plow no drive time involved  ty 4 all your advice


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Bid high. These are a pain. People complaining about cars plowed in, nowhere to put snow usually, people wanting you to come back to plow after they move their cars. . .the list goes on. Kind of like apartment complexes but worse.


----------

